# Just when I was trying to be good...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

and try not to buy THAT many collars, one of the fabrics that I sent in for the Collar Mania contest got picked as a runner-up and now I have a $5 off coupon to use there. Darn :tongue:

Now I don't feel so bad about buying another collar soon, LOL.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Which fabric was yours?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeh I neglected to tell my husband that I spent $50 on two custom made US collars for duke  he wont even notice though haha

Now I just want Fetching Tags to reply to my email about shipping to Australia so I can hopefully get some of those too haha


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

This one :tongue:
Sweet Cakes Tossed Cupcakes Blue - Discount Designer Fabric - Fabric.com


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Yeh I neglected to tell my husband that I spent $50 on two custom made US collars for duke  he wont even notice though haha
> 
> Now I just want Fetching Tags to reply to my email about shipping to Australia so I can hopefully get some of those too haha


Like I just said on the other thread...I will TOTALLY ship it to you if you have it sent to me!!:wink: Just PM me if they wont!:smile:



nikkiluvsu15 said:


> This one :tongue:
> Sweet Cakes Tossed Cupcakes Blue - Discount Designer Fabric - Fabric.com


OHHHHHHH My sister LOOOOVES that one!!! And might I say, if I had a little girl to buy for I would TOTALLY get it!!:wink:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was trying to be good too. Then I got an email from k9 closet for 20% off.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Like I just said on the other thread...I will TOTALLY ship it to you if you have it sent to me!!:wink: Just PM me if they wont!:smile:


awesome, you're a life saver!! Hehe I hadn't seen ur reply, I'll totally take you up on that offer! My boy is gonna be the prettiest lab in Aus  (well actually, he already is, now he'll be the most stylish too!)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> awesome, you're a life saver!! Hehe I hadn't seen ur reply, I'll totally take you up on that offer! My boy is gonna be the prettiest lab in Aus  (well actually, he already is, now he'll be the most stylish too!)


No problem at all!:biggrin:
HEHE...I was going to say..."Hey a good Mommy would say that he already his the most handsome Lab in the land....just needs to be the most stylish as well!":wink: :tongue:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> and try not to buy THAT many collars, one of the fabrics that I sent in for the Collar Mania contest got picked as a runner-up and now I have a $5 off coupon to use there. Darn :tongue:
> 
> Now I don't feel so bad about buying another collar soon, LOL.


i never really got the obsession with collars or dog clothes. we have winston on a choker(don;t shoot me lol).


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i never really got the obsession with collars or dog clothes. we have winston on a choker(don;t shoot me lol).


i had zero obsession with collars or tags until i found this site and saw all the options available haha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> i had zero obsession with collars or tags until i found this site and saw all the options available haha


Agreed! My boys always had nice collars, and got tags once a year(on their b-day)......but they never had as many collars as I plan on having since finding CM and EL!!LOL:lol:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If a collar is the only accessory your dog has, it HAS to be nice! 

When Tessie is full grown I'm going to get her a nice cloth martingale for sighthounds.. until then she has a little buckle rolled leather collar with diamonds... not that she wears it much. We do most of our walks offleash at the park. Bishop.. well.. you can't see a collar when it's on anyways since it's hidden under several pounds of fur!

RC how do you use a choke on a longfur dog? I couldn't find Bish's collar one time so I used a choke from the guy downstairs and it got tangled and pulled...


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well when you have a black dog that looks great in EVERYTHING, its hard to not buy collars for her. LOL. The only thing saving me from not getting her another collar is my will and the fact that I have zero money right now. (job vibes anyone?! put my application in at a local cafe that will work with my school schedule great, but I'm nervous I won't get it  really need it right about now!)


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

For the longest time, my obsession was with dog beds...until I saw all of your dogs with their pretty collars and tags :biggrin: I was supposed to be good too, but EL was having a labor day sale on all McStolly collars...I couldn't resist! We'll see how it works out on Louis' fluffy neck...LOL


----------

